# Making the move



## jocks abroad (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi folks,

Well I'm making the move to Dubai in 2 weeks to take up employment with Emirates and I'm just looking for some information.

I'll be moving over with my family and finding a school is proving a nightmare. We havent been allocated our villa yet so we've no idea where to even start looking but, we're thinking of the gems school at Silicon Oasis. How is the commute and is it doable if we end out at Al Waha or Jumeirah beach area? 

We are looking at shipping what little furniture we have which at the moment takes up 598 cubic ft. If I bring my motorbike it will tip it over half a container and so we are thinking do we fill the rest of it up with furniture we buy in the UK or do we wait and do it when we get over to Dubai. I'm struggling to find any retailers with websites where we can view, price and maybe buy white goods and some more furniture. Can anyone help me out with this?

We did look at Dubizzle but would prefer to stay clear of second hand stuff if possible so we can get things in the style we're looking for.

I'm sure I'll have more questions but I'll start with these.

Thanks


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello!
I can't answer you properly as I'm not in Dubai yet (we go in August probably) my other half is now working there (also Scottish!) but hasn't been there for long, however if you do a search on the threads there are loads of posts about what is good to ship etc that may help until a 'genuine' local replies to you!!
Schools wise you could try regent, gems royal Dubai and the gems in silicon oasis all may have places, also raffles, but it's difficult (as I'm finding out) until you know where to focus your search, ie where you will be living! Good luck with it all though!


----------



## jocks abroad (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for that. I shall try another search whilst I await any more replies.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

jocks abroad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well I'm making the move to Dubai in 2 weeks to take up employment with Emirates and I'm just looking for some information.
> 
> ...


Can't help you with the schools question (no kids), but as for the others: 

Furniture: if you have the funds/opportunity to buy stuff there and ship it over - do it! Halfway decent/tasteful furniture is hard to come by here, and massively overpriced.

White goods: I bought all of ours in Carrefour (think big ASDA!) along with all our AV equipment. Competitive prices; free/speedy delivery and free installation. Their website is here: Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Home - however I would suggest waiting until you are actually here before buying them, as there are often special offers (discounts/free gifts/promotions etc) which change frequently.

The larger branches of SharafDG are also worth checking out for offers - their site is Sharaf DG - Yes, Your Electronics Destination!

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> White goods: I bought all of ours in Carrefour (think big ASDA!) along with all our AV equipment. Competitive prices; free/speedy delivery and free installation. Their website is here: Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Home - however I would suggest waiting until you are actually here before buying them, as there are often special offers (discounts/free gifts/promotions etc) which change frequently.
> 
> The larger branches of SharafDG are also worth checking out for offers - their site is Sharaf DG - Yes, Your Electronics Destination!
> 
> teuchter


As well as Carrefour, two other hypermarkets are worth checking out for deals on white goods once you're here: Geant in Ibn Battuta Mall and HyperPanda in Dubai Festival City.

Another store worth checking out is Plug-ins Electronix: their main store is in Festival City, opposite IKEA/downstairs from HyperPanda. See: Plug-ins Electronix, We're Gearing up for SOMETHING NEW

teuchter


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd wait and see for yourself the standard of driving on the roads before bringing your bike over.


----------



## jocks abroad (Mar 16, 2012)

The standard of driving is rather appalling and want to take the bike for track days and group ride outs. Safety in numbers and all that.

Well I only have 500 cubic ft of belongings to ship and with that amount it tips it over the half a container mark so I will be paying for a sole use container. 
Although I've only had 1 shipping company round so far they are quoting one price of 3.5k for the 500 cubic feet or 3.9k for 1000 cubic feet. Thought was a bit strange that as in both cases it is the sole use of 20ft container?!

If I do ship I will have around 3k(20k dirhams) to play with. Thats to buy white goods, another sofa, dinning table and chairs, curtains and maybe a spare guest bed. In the UK thats not a lot especially when you need to buy a range and fridgefreezer.

Oh, with the exception of the bike, any idea of the custom costs for importing goods. I know vehicles are 5% of the value but what about everything else?

2 weeks to go and I really need to pull my finger out.

Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi 
We recently arrive from Scotland and have brought our own and taken the furnished villa option. While everything isn't maybe out first choice style wise etc It's got us going and with all the paperwork etc I'm glad all we've really had to get was a dishwasher! You've missed the Dubai shopping event which was Jan Feb time which for big nice pieces of furniture is the time to buy, so we've been told. 
To be honest we've been here 8 weeks and our stuff is coming to villa this week and while I'm des for my own net etc we've been able to get on with what we've had with the odd IKEA trip flung in for bits and bobs.
If you're really wanting nice stuff you'll get it but will cost a fortune, you'd have been better buying at home and shipping here tbh. 
The villas are a pretty decent size though and I'm assuming you'll be here for a while so plenty time to get sorted. 
Also schools are you in silicon? Otherwise I wouldn't really look at Wellington in silicon unless in that area. If more in Dubai try safa, jbs, jess, jps, Wellington primary, kings, raffles are a bit further out. 
Hope that helps


----------



## jocks abroad (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. It looks like I'm going to buy and ship over as much as I can from the UK. I just found out that I'll be in Silicon Oasis which will be good to get the lay of the land for the first few years.

Scottishnewbie by reading a couple of your posts I believe I flew with your husband quite often and will hopefully get to bring the family round to say hello when we get over!


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha how funny! Sure your family will be happy here. Hopefully see you soon!


----------

